

Google calculator can't seem to do math - alaskamiller
http://www.google.com/search?q=399999999999999-399999999999998

======
soundsop
I guess Google isn't using arbitrary precision arithmetic.

------
Allocator2008
that is because whatever lulu entered the input, included whitespaces. garbage
in, garbage out. my motto.

